# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Umstellen auf https???

## Hermes_53

Ich bin zwar noch nicht lange hier. Dennoch meine ich zu erkennen, dass hier sehr persönliche Daten ausgetauscht werden. Man kann sich zum Schutz zwar weitgehend anonym hier anmelden. Es bleibt aber eine wichtige Sicherheitslücke, weil der Zugriff zum Forum über ungesichertes http erfolgt. 

Ungesichertes http bedeutet: Was wir hier eintippen wird unverschlüsselt und daher durch Fremde leicht lesbar über die Leitung geschickt. Über die sowieso offene IP Adresse unseres Rechners sind wir als Urheber bis zur richtigen Anschrift auch herauszufinden. Für böse Buben, die wir natürlich alle (nicht) sind, ist dieses hier also ein praktisch öffentliches Forum mit Bekanntheit der Beteiligten. 

Dies ist vermutlich nicht in unserem Sinne. Daher schlage ich zur Prüfung vor, die Serversoftware auf gesichertes https umzustellen. Unsere Browser können alle https. Bei https werden die Inhalte über ein zu jeder Sitzung einmalig erstelltes Schlüsselpaar verschlüsselt übertragen. Es ist dann zwar noch auszumachen, wer wann von seinem PC hier im Forum war. Man kann hierdurch aber nicht mehr feststellen, was wer (mit richtigem Namen und Anschrift) hier hineinschrieb. 

Die Umstellung auf https wäre somit ein großer Fortschritt für die Sicherheit unserer meist sehr vertraulichen Daten, die wir hier austauschen. Und was WhatsApp kann, können wir hier doch auch, oder??? 

Gruß, Wolfgang

----------


## Georg_

Die Forumbeiträge die wir hier eingeben können anschließend von jedem gelesen werden. Ich sehe daher im Moment keine Notwendigkeit für https.

Vertraulich sind die privaten Nachrichten. Diese können "unterwegs" im Internet gelesen werden. Ich habe aber noch nichts geschrieben was die Geheimdienste nicht wissen dürften.

----------


## Hermes_53

Es geht bei https nicht um die Beiträge selber. Die sind durch unsere Pseudonyme gut gesichert. 

Es geht um den Übertragungsweg von uns zu Hause oder vom Arbeitsplatz hierher. So wie es ist (http) lässt sich der Inhalt(!) eines Postings bis zur DSL Steckdose in Deiner Wohnung zurück verfolgen. Spätestens seit dem NSA Skandal wissen wir, dass dies auch gemacht wird. Es ist also bekannt, aus welcher Wohnung gepostet wird, dass Wolfgang PCa mit Gleason 9 hat. Das steht nämlich so in meinem Profil. Vom Bekannt werden solcher Daten kann die Kreditwürdigkeit ebenso abhängen wie der Bestand Deines Arbeitsplatzes. Wer hier schreibt, muss das wissen. 

Der Serverbetreiber kann das zumindest extrem stark behindern. Nutzt er https, so wird nur die Verbindung selber bekannt. Niemand erfährt, was ich hier schreibe. Die Tatsache, dass ich als Person PCa sowieso habe, bleibt im Dunkeln. Es wird nur bekannt, dass ein selbst ernannter Götterbote (Hermes) PCa hat. 

Und das ist ein großer Vorteil zur Datensicherheit über dieses Forum.

----------


## Holger

Hallo,

Es gehört im Web in der Tat langsam zum guten Ton die Verbindungen über SSL laufen zu lassen.
Wobei ich persönlich meine, dass vorher erst einmal die E-Mails allesamt auf PGP-Verschlüsselung umzustellen sind.
Ich hoffe noch ein wenig darauf, dass der Hoster bald Let's Encrypt einsetzt und wir kein Geld für ein Stammzertifikat ausgeben müssen. 
Aber es scheitert nicht am Geld. Wir müssen in naher Zukunft auch die Forumsinfrastruktur noch ein wenig anpassen.
Fazit: Wir haben das Thema (neben einigen anderen) auf der Liste und bitten noch um Geduld.

VG

Holger

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Wolfgang,

so dramatisch ist es nun auch nicht mit der IP.
Bisher hat nur die Staatsanwaltschaft Zugang auf die Adresse.
Wenn wir selbst  ein wenig vorsichtig mit unseren Daten sind, kann nichts passieren.
Das war ein Grund, warum ich nicht wollte, dass ein User Bilder von mir eingestellt hatte.

Ich selbst bin oft in einem offenen WLAN Netzwerk unterwegs. Sei es von zu hause aus, oder aus dem Ausland.
Nach der aktuellen Gesetzesänderung ist ein User sowieso nur noch schwer zu ermitteln.
In dem Haus meines Bruders haben mindestens 10 Leute Zugang zum Internet.
Alle sind weiterhin kreditwürdig.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Bedenklich finde ich es, wenn jemand seine kompletten Daten mit Adresse (Arztbericht) hier einstellt, und danach verkündet, er sei im Urlaub.
Ansonsten sehe ich kein Handlungsbedarf. Ein Hacker wird auch eine Verschlüsselung knacken, wenn er will.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hermes_53

@Holger
Danke für Deine Antwort. Das gibt Hoffnung auf Besserung. Inhaltlich ist mir zwar keine Priorisierung zwischen email Verschlüsselung und Forumverschlüsselung bekannt, aber man kann ja mal auf die Anderen zeigen. Das schützt vor eigener Aktivität. Aber wg email bin ich schnell bei Dir und einer Meinung. Es ist halt ein vom Forum unabhängiges Problem. Leider sind die email Nutzer zu naiv, um tätig zu werden und sich zu schützen. Dies sieht man an der Antwort von

@Hartmut, 
Kein Staatsanwalt hat Zugriff auf diesen Text, den ich gerade ins Forum poste. Staatsanwälte halten sich an Gesetze. Zugriff hierauf, wo mein Router steht und wer ich damit wohl bin (wenn nicht als Götterbote unterwegs) haben aber alle technisch an solcher Information interessierten Leute. Das leugnet kein NSA oder BND. Google und Co hält sich bedeckt, dürfte aber ebenso wie die Vorgenannten sein digitales Stetoskop am Server der BPS halten. Und die machen gerne Geschäfte mit Krankenkassen und Banken, die wiederum knauserig sind, über Gründe fehlender Kreditwürdigkeit Auskunft zu geben.

----------


## Hartmut S

Sei mir bitte nicht böse, lieber Wolfgang,
aber für mich bist du der typische Internetkasper . . .
Wahrscheinlich IT   Manager, Beratung, oder der gleichen . . . .  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich bin seit 1984 online, wo es noch kein google gab.
Und es noch keine Menschen, wie dich gab.
Glaubst du nicht, dass es einfacher wäre, diene Krankheitsdaten direkt von der Krankenkasse, oder über www.google.de  abzurufen?
Na ja, zumindest könnte man im Forum eMail abfischen. Mehr aber wohl nicht.

Vorsichtig, lieber Wolfgang die NSA hat gerade Scanner auf den Flughäfen installiert.
Da wird dein Gehirn manipuliert *gg*

Sorry, dass ich es nun so schreibe:
Solche Typen, wie dich müsste man eintüten  :L&auml;cheln:  :L&auml;cheln: 
Holger wird dir sicherlich nicht mehr antworten.

 . . .  oder er schreibt, ein bissel aufpassen müssen wir schon.
Das ist aber dann auf die persönlichen Daten gemünzt, die wir hier eingeben.

Wenn du in Amazon deine daten preis gibst, ist es deine Sache.
Die handeln mit Adressen, obwohl verboten.
Mach doch mal eine Anzeige . . .
Nein, das macht der typisch deutsche User nicht. 
Er streitet sich lieber mit dem Nachbar ?!

Tut mir leid, wenn ich das nun so krass schreibe,
aber wolltest du hier ein Konto (incl. einer Bank eröffnen, über https? - (Nur 1 Fragezeichen! - Jeder Internetfreak kennt das, oder etwa nicht?)

Lieber Wolfgang, sei mir bitte nicht böse, aber jeder der mich hier kennt, weiss, das ich darin besser bin.
Unser Heribert wird es richten, falls ich etwas falsch schreibe.

Ich sehe nach wie vor keinen Handlungsbedarf.

Gruss
Hartmut
(ehemals  1984  1995 Hacker- da gab es den Hamburger Computerclub noch nicht. :L&auml;cheln: )

----------


## Hartmut S

*Nachtrag*

Lieber Wolfgang,

nachdem ich von Freunden darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde, das ich als Hacker nicht gleich immer so reinhacken sollte, habe ich mir mein Posting von Gestern  noch einmal durchgelesen.
Keinesfalls wollte ich unhöflich erscheinen!
Vielleicht hat dein Skipp etwas damit zu tun.
Ich mag keine Hermes-Paketzusteller.
Da du mit einem griechischen Gott nicht verwandt bist, denke ich einmal dass du den nicht meinst.
Was ich ebenfalls nicht mag, sind solche anonymen Zeichen, wie diese @
Die kannst du in einem Forum für Telekommunikation, oder für andere Foren benutzen.
Hier geht es ein wenig persönlicher, lieblicher zu.
Leider vergreife ich mich manchmal auch im Ton.

Das soll nun keine Entschuldigung sein, nur ein Bekenntnis.
Was das Technische angeht, so hat wohl jeder eine andere Meinung.

Gruss Hartmut
(Lieben Gruss Hartmut, der gerade auf dem Igel sitzt  :L&auml;cheln:  )

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Hartmut,

ich will mich nicht in eure Kontroverse einmischen, aber lies mal diesen Artikel aus der FAZ:

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuilleto...-14248938.html

Spielt zwar in den USA, zeigt aber was technisch möglich ist, und was technisch möglich ist wird erfahrungsgemäß auch gemacht.

Danach scheint mir Hermes_53 durchaus einen Punkt zu haben mit seinem Anliegen, die IP so gut wie möglich unsichtbar zu machen...

Die Benutzung des @ ist hier übrigens, wenn man verschiedene Teilnehmer ansprechen will, recht verbreitet.

----------


## Hartmut S

moin rastermann,

natürlich kannst du dich einmischen.
es ist ein diskussionsforum




> http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuilleto...-14248938.html
> Spielt zwar in den USA, zeigt aber was technisch möglich ist, und was technisch möglich ist wird erfahrungsgemäß auch gemacht.


das kennen wir ja, ist aber kein vergleich zu deutschland
noch haben wir hier einen einigermaßen guten datenschutz.

eine IP kann man nicht unsichtbar machen, das weiss man ja . . . . 
es sei den du benutzt einen anonymen proxyserver aus venezuela, o.d.g.
da wird aber meist das log-in verweigert.
begehst du ein kapitalverbrechen, werden sie dich mit hilfe der amerikanischen behörden finden.
der staatsanwalt wird uns auch in germany finden, wenn er kein hasch mag, 
wenn er das will.  :L&auml;cheln: 
da müsste dann der admin die IP preisgeben. notfalls per gerichtl. verfügung.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## eca_ch

@Holger
Es gibt verschiedene Anbieter von Gratiszertifikaten. Ein Quicksearch ergab:
https://letsencrypt.org/

Ansonsten: mit https (Verschluesselung) ist eine ganze Reihe von Attacken und das passive Harvesting (Datensammeln) von allen ISPs (Internetserviceprovidern) und Agencies (und das muessen nicht (nur) die Amis sein) unmoeglich. Dann kann auch der Backbone Provider nicht alles einsammeln und sich so gratis Wissen verschaffen. Bitte bedenken, es gibt nicht so viele Backbone Provider, so dass diese ueber grosse Datenmengen "verfuegen" und damit viele Informationen sehr billig erhalten. 
Wird verschluesselt, muss der Angreifer schon explizit Benutzer und/oder Forum targetten (angreifen) und auch dort gucken, wenn er Daten korrelieren will. Und damit wird aus dem passiven billigen Datensammeln aktives Angreifen. Und das kostet. 

Ausserdem kann man so auch so ziemlich alle aktiven Attacken auf Benutzer, die auf die Modifikation des traffics (Internetverkehr) zielen, verhindern/deutlich erschweren (Beispiel Man in the middle)

Was ich damit sagen will: relativ kleiner Aufwand aber grosse Wirkung im Sinne von 'zusaetzlicher' Sicherheit.


Eva

----------


## Hartmut S

Hi Eva,

mit deinen Fachwissen bringst du aber einen alten Computerfreak ganz schön ins schwitzen.
Ich hatte selbst einmal vor 15 Jahren ein ADSL Forum geleitet.
Unser Hermes-Zusteller(?) meldet sich nun gar nicht mehr.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Über eine Man-in-the-Middle Attacke klaut man per Fingertipp einem anderen Nutzer im gleichen WLAN Cookies mit Anmeldedaten für Facebook und andere Dienste.
Eigentlich müsste dann auch für jeden User VPN Pflicht sein, damit der ges. Datenverkehr verschlüsselt über einen Tunnel läuft.

Wenn Holger eine Verschlüsselung  einsetzt, werden wir Schwierigkeiten bekommen.
Google mag keine Verschlüsselungen. Wir wären praktisch abgeschottet.
Auch die User werden gelegentlich die Meldung sehen: Der Client und der Server unterstützen keine gemeinsame Protokolle.
Über Bilder und Links möchte ich gar nicht nachdenken.
Ich persönlich bin hier noch mit Windoof XP und IE im Forum.
Das Win 8 benutze ich für andere Sachen

Liebe Eva, Im Grunde hast du aber recht.
Nur, - ich sehe da keinen wirklichen Nutzen.
Der einzige Vorteil wäre tatsächlich, dass das Datenabfischen dann nicht mehr so einfach geht. Rechtfertigt aber das den Aufwand?
Ich denke, so einfach, wie du es schreibst, wird es wohl nicht mit der Umstellung dieses Forum gehen.
Es sei denn, es gibt einen eigenen Server.

Ein Backbone Provider war damals einmal 1und1.
Die gibt es wohl nur noch vereinzelnd, mit langsamen Datenfluss.
Nun macht es die Telekom direkt.

@rastaman, du hast natürlich auch recht.
Ich finde es aber schöner, wenn wir uns mit blöder Hartmut, lieber Hartmut, oder einfach nur mit Hallo ansprechen.
Wir sitzen alle in einem Boot. Das Leid ist manchmal groß. Da hilft es den Menschen, wenn man sie persönlich anspricht.
 . .  und auch mal mit "ieber rasterman"
(du gibst auch zu viel von dir preis. das du keine rastaman-haare hast, weiss ich schon lange)  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## eca_ch

Lieber Hartmut ,
Ob auf dieser Seite https verwendet wird oder nicht ist nichts was ich zu bestimmen habe. Hier gibt es verschiedene Überlegungen und Ideen und ich möchte mir nicht anmassen diese zu kennen. Es gibt aber auch Fakten, die bei solchen Diskussion hilfreich sein können. Deshalb nochmal eine Antwort.




> Über eine Man-in-the-Middle Attacke klaut man per Fingertipp einem anderen Nutzer im gleichen WLAN Cookies mit Anmeldedaten für Facebook und andere Dienste.


In der Kryptographie oder in der Computer science ist eine "man in the middle attack" ein Angriff bei dem die Kommunikation zwischen zwei beliebigen Partnern, die glauben sie sprächen direkt miteinander, verzögert und gegebenenfalls verändert wird.

Grosses Problem beim elektronische Zahlungsverkehr, hier eher unproblematisch, da es ein aktiver, gezielter Angriff wäre. Und das kostet meist mehr als es bringt.




> Wenn Holger eine Verschlüsselung  einsetzt, werden wir Schwierigkeiten bekommen.
> Google mag keine Verschlüsselungen. Wir wären praktisch abgeschottet.
> Auch die User werden gelegentlich die Meldung sehen: Der Client und der Server unterstützen keine gemeinsame Protokolle.
> Über Bilder und Links möchte ich gar nicht nachdenken.


Google mag Verschlüsselung.
http://www.techtimes.com/articles/12...king-boost.htm




> Der einzige Vorteil wäre tatsächlich, dass das Datenabfischen dann nicht mehr so einfach geht. Rechtfertigt aber das den Aufwand?


s.o. nicht meins zu entscheiden. Falls Interesse:
https://support.google.com/webmaster.../6073543?hl=en

Vor 15 Jahren war das ziemlich easy, aber seit dem hat sich viel getan, deshalb möchte ich keine Abschätzung geben. Meine FFs (FreakFreunde) finden es keine Frage ob der zusätzlichen Sicherheit. 

Eva

----------


## Hartmut S

> Vor 15 Jahren war das ziemlich easy, aber seit dem hat sich viel getan,


Danke, liebe Eva, auch ich lerne gerne dazu . . .
Meine Tochter will auch immer schlauer sein, als ich,
aber ich respektiere die neue Software /Hardware . . .  :L&auml;cheln: 
Danke für das (mein) Firmwareupdate  :L&auml;cheln:   :L&auml;cheln: 
i am *nun* up to date  :L&auml;cheln: 

Spaß bei Seite. Nun kümmern wir uns wieder um deine 2. Hälfte.
Lass den Holger mal machen. Er weiss bestimmt, was geht, und was nicht.

Ich fand diese Diskussion am Rande trotzdem toll.

Gruss aus Germany
hartmut

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Hartmut, Hallo Ralf (und alle anderen, die sich Gedanken über die Sicherheit hier im Forum machen),

meine Idee betr. "die IP unsichtbar machen" war natürlich Quark, Eva hat es besser getroffen. Danke, auch an ihre FreakFreunde.

Ich gebe Dir, Hartmut, darin recht, daß die größten Risiken für die Sicherheit von Daten etc. üblicherweise *vor* dem Bildschirm sitzen. Ich schätze mit der von Dir weiter oben beschriebenen Leichtsinnigkeit mit öffentlichen Mitteilungen hier im Forum (Klarname + Adresse + später dann Info betr. Abwesenheit) meinst Du Harald_1933. Ja, blödes Verhalten  schadet aber nur sich selbst.

Unverzeihlich wird es, wenn er andere, über die er sich geärgert hat, hier mit Klarnamen outet. Er hat, nach einer Kontroverse mit Konrad/Hvielemi, die nach eigener Schilderung per E-Mail, also *außerhalb* des Forums stattgefunden hat, diesen hier 3 mal öffentlich mit vollem Namen hingehängt: 2 mal im Fahrdorf-Thread, vor kurzem noch mal in einem Thread, den Ralf dann per Beitragslöschung gesäubert hat.

Ich gebe es zu: Ich bin genervt von Haralds ewiger Schulmeisterei, ich bin auch sauer über seine ungemein sensiblen, inzwischen gelöschten Einwürfe in Brieles Mein-Mann-ist-gestorben-Blog, aber das war immer der ganz normale Hutschi, wie wir ihn kennen *augenroll*, das nimmt man hin wie schlechtes Wetter.

Eine ganz andere Nummer ist es, hier andere Foristen mit vollem Namen zu outen. Das hat eine grundlegend andere Qualität als wenn ich hier jemanden, sagen wir mal, ein A....loch nennen würde. Wird dergleichen nicht hart sanktioniert, ist jeder, der mal unvorsichtig genug war, mit Harald Namen etc. auszutauschen, latent gefährdet. Deshalb Vorsicht, Hartmut, wenn Du Harald "unbeliebt" nennst, seine beleidigt-sein-Schwelle ist nur 1 mm hoch, und Du weißt schon... die Pflanzen...

Ich finde, ein Forum-Moderator sollte seinen Moderationsstil nicht begründen müssen, auch nicht warum er gelbe oder rote Karten vergibt oder eben nicht, auch nicht in diesem Fall. Aber: Gibt es für solche Klopse keine Sanktionen, brauchen wir uns um technische Aufrüstungen wie https, die ich eigentlich bedenkenswert finde, wenig Gedanken zu machen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Rastaman,

die Verschleierung einer IP  funzt recht gut, wenn man keine großen Ansprüche an die Geschwindigkeit stellt. Schließlich laufen die Daten quer durchs Internet, bis sie irgendwo auf  einen ausländischer Server landen und wieder zurückgeschickt werden.
Das war damals recht interessant für mich, als ich noch über eBay Geschäfte machte. Ich aber wegen der bekannten Datenproblematik nie Realdaten verwendet habe.

Was Harald betrifft . . . .
Nun ja, ich schätze ihn dennoch, und respektiere das Alter.
Das Wörtchen "unbeliebt" war eher eine Momentaufnahme, aus Verärgerung über seine Antwort, die mit Alkohol und Doppelbildern gemischt wurde.
Eine Metastasensuche im Kopf ist wohl eine reine Nervensache.

Lieben Gruss auch an Briele
hartmut

----------


## Hermes_53

Tach zusammen, 

mir ist nunmehr die Umsetzung meiner Idee nicht wichtig, ist dies doch mein letztes Posting hier. Persönliche Beleidigungen mit mehrfachem Nachtreten bei gleichzeitigem völligen Fehlen von Sachwissen bekommt man zwar nicht so leicht wieder. Es ist aber auch nicht Jedermanns Sache. 

@Rastaplan
Es ist nicht nur schlechter Stil sondern strafbar nach BDSG, hier ohne beweisbare Erlaubnis Klarnamen hinzuschreiben. Das gilt übrigens auch für hier genannte Ärzte. Für Forumbetreiber wie auch Autoren der Postings gilt aber auch hier der Grundsatz: Die Nürnberger hängen keinen, es sei denn, sie kriegen ihn. 

Damit wünsche ich noch viel Glück und alles Gute bei der Selbstzerstörung - äh Selbsthilfe, 
Euer Gott der Diebe, alias Wolfgang

----------


## Hartmut S

_Bevor Rastaman sauer, und unbedacht antwortet,
versuche ich einmal sachlich zu antworten, damit uns der Tread erhalten bleibt._





> _Euer Gott der Diebe, alias Wolfgang_


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%B6mische_Mythologie
Nun kommen wir der Sache schon näher.
Warum vorher so geheimnisvoll?

Der Beruf eines Zustellers ist ja nichts Beleidigendes.
Ich habe in meinen Leben bereits schlechtere Jobs gehabt.
Auch eine bestimmte Berufsgruppe muss nicht als beleidigend abgewertet werden, weil man einen anderen Beruf ausübt, und sich wie ein Gott fühlt........
Ich persönlich mag diese Berufsgruppe allerdings nicht, weil sie rasen, und die Pakete oft verspätet ausliefern.

Natürlich dürfen in einem Forum Realnamen verwendet und auch genannt werden.
Ich hätte mich in unserem Mittelmeer-Forum ohne Bild und Realnamen gar nicht anmelden können.
Das wird vorher telef. geprüft.
http://mittelmeer-skipper-forum.de/index.php

Auch viele Ärzte freuen sich, wenn über ihnen etwas Positives zu berichten ist.
Sei es in den Medien oder in einem Forum.




> Fehlen von Sachwissen


Sorry, aber mit deinem Sachwissen, deiner Bank Verschlüsselung hast du dich selbst filetiert.

Bitte lege nicht alles auf die Goldwaage.
Es gibt unterschiedliche Menschen. - Auch die sollten sich verstehen.

- - beweisbare Erlaubnis - - ist das Sachwissen, oder gar Fachwissen?  :L&auml;cheln: 

 Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Holger

> @Holger
> Es gibt verschiedene Anbieter von Gratiszertifikaten. Ein Quicksearch ergab:
> https://letsencrypt.org/


Hallo,

genau das habe ich doch geschrieben:




> Ich hoffe noch ein wenig darauf, dass der Hoster bald Let's Encrypt  einsetzt und wir kein Geld für ein Stammzertifikat ausgeben müssen.


Ich wiederhole: Wir haben das auf der Liste ...




> Natürlich dürfen in einem Forum Realnamen verwendet und auch genannt werden.


Das trifft für unser Forum nicht zu. Es mag historisch gewachsene Fälle geben, aber zum Schutz der Anwender werden Klarnamen-Registrierungen abgelehnt.
Vgl.
http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/hinw...-registrierung
(Mittlerer Abschnitt)

Dann hätten wir da noch die Verhaltensregeln Vgl. hier Abschnitt 5.


Beste Grüße

Holger

----------


## Hartmut S

Stimmt, Holger.
Das war mir entfallen.
Danke, mein Bester.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> meinst Du Harald_1933.


Welch Geistesblitz!!




> Ja, blödes Verhalten  schadet aber nur sich selbst.


Habe nichts zu verbergen.




> Unverzeihlich wird es, wenn er andere, über die er sich geärgert hat, hier mit Klarnamen outet.


In der Tat unverzeihlich. Asche über mein Haupt. Andererseits ist der erwähnte Klarname im Internet sogar mit präziser Anschrift einzusehen.

In einem Parallelthread - *hier* - hat sich Briele zu Wort gemeldet.




> Er will zeigen, daß Du selbst Deinen Klarnamen im Forum genannt hast. Daß es einen Unterschied macht ob man so etwas selbst tut, oder ein anderer auf eher boshafte Art und ferner, ob man sich vor fast 10 Jahren, als die Welt des Internets eine andere war, nichts dabei gedacht hat, begreift er nicht. Er hat sich bisher auch nicht erklärt warum er es bei Konrad getan hat.


Ich hoffe, dass die Kuh nunmehr vom Eis ist. Ansonsten ist kaum zu glauben, dass Helmut Schaden erlitten hat, nur weil er selbst seinen vollen Namen zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Unter KISP: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ni_IMRT_V2.pdf hat er sogar seine Anschrift eingegeben.  




> Ich bin genervt von Haralds ewiger Schulmeisterei


Das bedauere ich sehr. Das bitte einfach zu ignorieren, wäre eine Lösung für Dein Problem mit den Nerven.




> Ich bin auch sauer über seine ungemein sensiblen, inzwischen gelöschten Einwürfe in Brieles Mein-Mann-ist-gestorben ann-ist-gestorben-Blog


In *- diesen* - Thread habe ich mich unzählige Male eingebracht, um der Verfasserin den wohl erhofften Zuspruch zu demonstrieren. Dass ich mir dann nach 3 Jahren Fortlauf dieser endless-story erlaubt habe, das als nunmehr nicht mehr so gelungen zu betrachten, schmälert doch nicht meine vorherigen Versuche Briele aufzumuntern. An Sensibilität hat es mir noch nie gemangelt. 




> Ich finde, ein Forum-Moderator sollte seinen Moderationsstil nicht begründen müssen, auch nicht warum er gelbe oder rote Karten vergibt oder eben nicht, auch nicht in diesem Fall. Aber: Gibt es für solche Klopse keine Sanktionen, brauchen wir uns um technische Aufrüstungen wie https, die ich eigentlich bedenkenswert finde, wenig Gedanken zu machen.


Büschen viel Sprengstoff in diesem Schlußplädoyer. Man sollte das eher geflissentlich überlesen.

Auch an dieser Stelle wünsche ich Dir und Deiner neuen Lebensgefährtin noch viele gemeinsame Jahre glücklichen Zusammenlebens.

"*Es ist leicht, weit entfernte Menschen zu lieben. Es ist aber nicht immer leicht, diejenigen zu lieben, die gleich neben uns wohnen"*
(Mutter Teresa (1919-1997), römisch-katholische Ordensfrau)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hermes_53

Na, jetzt ist es ja (seit Tagen, Wochen?) umgestellt. Wenn ich immer so erfolgreich wäre, nicht auszudenken... 
Danke dafür und Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Wolfgang,

du warst damals der TS (Themenstarter).
Ich nehme alles zurück, was ich einmal geschrieben hatte.
Auch die weniger netten Worte, wie "Trottel" und "Blödmann", und ähnliches  :L&auml;cheln: 

Na ja, irgendwie war das alles sowieso nicht so gemeint, wie ich es einmal rüber gebracht hatte.
Ich mochte nur diesen Hermes Versand nicht.
 . .  und wenn sich jemand mit Hermes anmeldet, hat er erst einmal schlechte Karten bei mir.
Nun wurden die Karten schon lange neu gemischt.
Du bist gar nicht so blöd, wie ich dachte.
Ich weiss, dass ich nun auch nicht mehr von dir so doof dargestellt werde, wie ich bin :L&auml;cheln: 
(das habe ich nun absichtlich geschrieben, weil ich weiss, dass ich manchen doof sein kann).

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hermes_53

Hallo Hartmut, 

wir haben ja nun einiges voneinander gelesen und einigen uns vielleicht so: Wir sind keine halben Esel. Du hörst jetzt aber definitiv mit dem Selbstgeißeln auf. Sonst komm ich doch noch nach Kiel, um Dir mit hiesigem bestens geeignetem Durchgegorenem oder gar Gebranntem Dein Selbstmitleid auszutreiben. 

Gruß, Wolfgang, dessen Drohungen kein Fake sind ;-)

----------


## Hartmut S

lieber wolfgang,

ich traue dir nicht!
das zeugs brenne ich wohl lieber selber.

ich finde meine selbstgeißelung (mein posting) gar nicht so schlecht.
es passiert ja öfter, dass man einen menschen falsch einschätzt.

herzlich willkommen im land der träume, in meiner besenkammer.  :L&auml;cheln: 

frage: warum ist bei mir das "https" rot durchgestrichen?
stimmt da was nicht?  :L&auml;cheln: 
ist das vielleicht doch nicht so dolle?
habe ich vielleicht doch recht gehabt?

gruss
hartmut

----------

